# x11-themes/e17-theme-milky broken



## Seeker (Sep 12, 2010)

All other themes, do work correctly.
Only x11-themes/e17-theme-milky is broken.
Anyone can confirm this, too?


----------



## rabfulton (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant confirm it as I run e17 from cvs, but it is quite common for unmaintained themes to break when e17 is updated. Check http://exchange.enlightenment.org/ to see if there is an updated version of the theme.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

I can also see that E17 is buggy, i.e; I click on an upper left corner of FF3 -> 'Add To Favorites Menu' and nothing.
This worked only at beginning and that for Opera and one small app.


----------



## rabfulton (Sep 13, 2010)

E17 is still in heavy development, an alpha version was recently released. Hopefully someone will update the outdated port soon.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

rabfulton said:
			
		

> E17 is still in heavy development, an alpha version was recently released. Hopefully someone will update the outdated port soon.


If alpha has just been released, then what am I using from ports?!
Null / prototype version?? 

Then it is a miracle it is so stable now.

Well, I guess I'll hit a road with some other *stable* WM.
Which one is the most eye candy one and can be heavy as I use it on laptop(one user).
PS: When I say WM, I really mean that. I don't wana it's own browser, media player, etc ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

e17 is not in ports anyway, only utils/themes. The e16 port is the most recent.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, I see...
Anyway, what do you recommend as an eye candy alternative, but without bloat.


----------



## adamk (Sep 13, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> e17 is not in ports anyway, only utils/themes. The e16 port is the most recent.



x11-wm/enlightenment is e17.  Or, rather, it's an old snapshot of e17.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Right. For a moment there I though it would be confusing. Now I know.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 13, 2010)

_Aaaaaaa..._ I'm out of here...


----------



## FreeMWP (Sep 13, 2010)

You can find updated ports at http://dev.roorback.net/enlight-ports


----------

